# I never had my sleep over with Nicco



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I did not post sooner because I was very upset and disappointed  Unfortunately, I never had my sleep over with Nicco. Lauren (Rescue) called me Friday afternoon to tell me that her mother has been crying and did not want to give Nicco up and wanted to adopt him. Nicco was staying with her mother who also has a maltese. 

Lauren kept apologizing to me but like I told her, as long as Nicco has a good home, that’s what counts. It was her mother who got him out of the situation he was in, so I am happy for him and her. 

As for me, I am going to hold off in trying to adopt another maltese. The whole thing was too upsetting for me right now to think about adopting another one.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww ... bless your heart, Donna. I'm so sorry this was such a disappointment for you. I understand ... I would have felt the same way. :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, I'm so sorry, I can only imagine how disappointed you are, but like you said, Nicco has a good home.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry about Nicco but I guess he is where he was meant to be. Have you ever thought about getting a retiree? They are so wonderful and they love being with other dogs and get along well. Most of them were originally show champions and then used for breeding. Just a suggestion and there are so many breeders out there that are offering some now. I know from my experience with getting Breeze and what others have told me that it was a wonderful experience and fit for them as well.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am sorry things went this way. But I know when the time is right good things will happen. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your disappointment in not getting Nicco. :grouphug: I'm happy he is with someone who truly does love & want him though. I agree,you should check into getting a retiree, Hannah's been awesome.They need & deserve good homes too.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww Donna, I'm sorry sweetie. You'll know when it's right!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry...I was hoping you'd get to adopt him. Don't give up, keep trying - you'll get one - there's so many out there needing a loving furever home. :grouphug:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry too. But please don't give up on rescuing a little one. Keep trying, there is one out there for you that will be a perfect addition to your little family. I know I'm happy I kept trying and now I would never have anything but a rescue dog. Good luck.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Our hearts go out to you cuz we all knew that you were more than ready to open your home and heart to this little one. Take the time you need, girlfriend. At another time there will be one that needs you just as much, if not more.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I know how heartbreaking that is. I'm so sorry. I almost did not apply for my Jett because the last place that I applied to told me that I thought my Zoe was so 'perfect', that any changes in her "rather real or imagined" would be blamed on the new one coming into the home and the new one deserved to be loved and cherished for who he/she is. :huh: Now I'm sure you all can tell how much I favor my Zoe and don't love Jett at all. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Donna I'm so sorry, I just know one day you will have another. I remember how B&B just fell into my lap. Hang in there it's terrible to be so dissapointed


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

It IS upsetting and disappointing! Before we got YoYo I had a woman call me and told me she had an adorable ShihTzu (sp?) for my family. We had several phone conversations. Then at the last minute the owner of the Tzu decided not to give him up--but the woman wanted to come and visit my family with the dog anyway?? Oh sure, that would go over REAL well with my kids. It was a big let down and quite insulting, to be honest. But then we got YoYo weeks later and couldn't be happier. Whatever is meant to be will happen :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I just want to thank everyone for their kind replies. I know I will find the right baby someday and until then, I still have the light of my life, Chloe, who made me realize just how much I love maltese!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Donna, I'm so sorry about this happening. My post to your original earlier post was guarded just because I know from personal experience this could happen and it's very hard when you get excited about it. It all can look perfect and then fall through often no fault of anyone but fate. I'm happy that Nicco will have a loving family. I am a great believer in whatever's meant to be will be also and when and if the time is right to adopt or get a retiree it will happen. In the meantime, smooches to your pooch Chloe and you. :smootch:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It is wonderful that you are looking to adopt :grouphug: I am sad for you that you didn't get the little one that you were hoping for, I am sure the right little one who really needs you will be along shortly.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm sorry for your disappointment. :grouphug: The webpage indicates they are a pretty new group, so they probably haven't got their process down well. Some groups or shelters will tell you that the foster home may have "first dibs" to adopt a dog. I'm sorry they did not warn you.  But like the others, I am sure another little dog will come into your life if you remain open to the possibilities.


----------

